# Photoshop my GF



## newsfromnl

lol don't worry guys me and my gf have a very healthy relationship but we'd like to mess around always. She photoshopped my pic in some gay porn shit like a month ago. So who can help me out to take some revenge...maybe some porn shit would be funny or else try something else...the reason i post it here cux i suck at photoshop...so help me out guys









on the right lol


----------



## Rauno

If true then it's awesome you can make jokes like that without hurting each others feelings. 

I'm not so sure what our PS wizards think about it though, for all we know this isn't your GF and it's some kind of mean thing.


----------



## K R Y

If anyone does this, don't post the pictures here(ANY porn posted = autoban). PM them to the OP. This is a bit dubious to me, but I'll leave it be for now.


----------



## newsfromnl

lol hopefully someone will pm a good picture photoshopped then if its not allowed here...i really hope someone does cuz i suck at it


----------



## AlanS

That second to last photo is asking for trouble mate!


----------



## Intermission

I am not going to do this for the fact that it probably isn't your girlfriend and I am not going to assist you in hurting another persons feelings. 

Welcome to the Internet, even if your telling the truth nobody will believe you.


----------



## newsfromnl

Firemass said:


> That second to last photo is asking for trouble mate!


loool i know and for everyone who doesn't believe me that this my GF thats fine just dont reply


----------



## Toxic

Intermission said:


> I am not going to do this for the fact that it probably isn't your girlfriend and I am not going to assist you in hurting another persons feelings.
> 
> Welcome to the Internet, even if your telling the truth nobody will believe you.


Gotta say I share this sentiment.


----------



## NikosCC

Toxic said:


> Gotta say I share this sentiment.


I agree!


----------



## Indestructibl3

Firemass said:


> That second to last photo is asking for trouble mate!


THIS!! lmfao.


----------



## stephenshockins

Both are awesome, hope my GF will be like her.


----------



## Voiceless

It's one thing to make these kind of pranks intimately between each other (even though I don't think it's very funny to photoshop your girlfriend into some porn content, but that's just my opinion), but it's definitely really something else to post her pics in a forum and make this kind of stuff publicly without her consent. In my eyes that doesn't show much respect towards your girlfriend, if she is at all, which I may doubt like some others here.


----------



## K R Y

I'm closing this now. If anyone wants to do this (I don't see why they would, but there we are...) PM them to the OP.


----------

